# Feedback on Ilva paint



## bermanpainting (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi, I have been enameling for a few years now mostly with Benjamin Moore advance paint; however my paint rep has just added a new product line from Ilva that I am looking to switch to mostly for the dry/cure time and sample finish. The 710 wb white 2k poly topcoat. 

I haven't been able to find a ton of information online but I wondering if anyone has experience using it and would be able to pass along any tips or recommendations, especially in regards to the amount of thinning and hardener used.
I plan on spraying with a graco 395 with compressor and g40 gun and may need to brush a few spots. 

Thank you


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Haven’t heard of it before but looked up the 710 MSDS- at 47.9% solids & 48.3% water solvent its got very little filler material so I’d just be sure to clarify mixing ratios with ur rep & put the mixing cup on a scale for 1-2 batches to get a feel for the right viscosity.

Didn’t see anything on the sheet about Zahn cup but they don’t appear to have a lot of info on the site. 

Interested to hear how you feel about it after some use if you’d be willing to come back & share!


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Nvm- found the TDS, looks like its got some helpful tips  

https://www.ics-ilva.com/downloads/ILVAYellowWBBook11-12-18.pdf


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Wow I’d love to get my hands on some of the TT06 WB 2k Poly sealer to play with! 

Vertical surface compatible @ 80% solids when adding 5-10% harder & 20 min flash off..seems to good to be true!


----------

